# Máy lạnh âm trần LG dành cho quán cafe quận 1?



## trangphamhlv95 (7/4/22)

*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG CHO QUÁN CAFE “CỰC XỊN” TẠI THÀNH PHỐ HỒ CHÍ MINH*​
Quán cafe đang được ưa chuộng trên thị trường hiện nay bởi không gian yên tĩnh, view xịn, thích hợp để hẹn hò và làm việc. Vì vậy, *máy lạnh âm trần LG* là lựa chọn hàng đầu của các doanh nghiệp khi muốn kinh doanh cafe?

*1. Công dụng của máy lạnh âm trần LG:*

*** **Máy lạnh âm trần LG** có các công dụng chính như sau:*

- Bộ lọc không khí bằng Plasma: Hệ thống lọc không khí bằng plasma có thể loại bỏ bụi và các chất ô nhiễm cực nhỏ, khử mùi và ngăn ngừa các bệnh dị ứng như hen suyễn.

- Chức năng làm mát bằng tia để làm lạnh nhanh: Chức năng làm mát bằng tia cho phép làm lạnh nhanh. Với tính năng này, không khí lạnh được thổi ra với tốc độ cao nhất, giảm nhiệt độ phòng lên đến 18 ° C.

- Hoạt động ở trần cao: Tùy theo chiều cao trần, có thể điều chỉnh tốc độ gió bằng cách gạt nhẹ thanh trượt phía sau điều khiển từ xa.

- Cánh đảo gió thông minh: Máy được trang bị cánh đảo gió tự động xoay lên xuống. Vì vậy hơi lạnh sẽ được phân bổ đều khắp mọi nơi trong phòng.

- Điều khiển từ xa

- Biến tần giúp giảm thiểu lãng phí năng lượng lên đến 50% so với các sản phẩm thông thường. Khả năng tiết kiệm năng lượng ấn tượng này là kết quả của việc điều chỉnh công suất làm lạnh từ mức thấp nhất đến mức cao nhất một cách chính xác và nhất quán.

- Chức năng hẹn giờ bật/tắt 7 giờ: Chức năng này cho phép bạn hẹn giờ từ 1 đến 7 giờ.

- Điều khiển thông minh: Theo nhiệt độ, lượng không khí và tốc độ gió, bộ điều khiển sẽ tự động điều chỉnh thiết bị để tạo ra môi trường không khí trong nhà thoải mái nhất.

- Lắp đặt dễ dàng: Máy có kích thước mỏng nên dễ dàng vận chuyển và lắp đặt.

- Thiết kế sang trọng, tinh tế, đạt giải thiết kế IF.

*2. Không quan quán cafe phù hợp với model máy lạnh âm trần LG nào?*

Hãy cùng Hải Long Vân tham khảo công suất *máy lạnh âm trần LG* phù hợp với diện tích phòng quán cafe như sau:

+ ATNQ18GPLE7 = 18000BTU = 2HP = 30 -35m2 = 85 – 120m3

+ ATNQ24GPLE7 = 24000BTU = 2.5HP = 40 – 45m2 = 120 - 140m3

+ ATNQ30GNLE7 = 30000BTU = 3.0HP = 50 – 55m2= 140 – 150m3

+ ATNQ36GNLE7 = 36000BTU = 4.0HP = 60- 65m2= 170 - 180m3

+ ATNQ48GMLE7 = 48000BTU = 5.0HP = 80 – 85m2 = 200 – 240m3

_** Lời khuyên: Bạn nên chọn loại máy lạnh âm trần LG phù hợp với không gian quán của mình nhé vì như thế máy mới hoạt động và phát huy hết tiện ích của nó._

*3. Nhà thầu chính chuyên phân phối máy lạnh âm trần LG:*

Sau tình hình dịch bệnh diễn biến phức tạp theo giai đoạn năm 2020-2021 và đến đầu năm 2022 thì tình trạng khó khăn này vẫn tiếp diễn, GDP chưa phục hồi.

Vì vậy, việc bỏ một mức tiền ra mua một sản phẩm cũng phải chắc chắn và tìm đến những địa điểm uy tín, có giấy tờ, nguồn gốc sản phẩm rõ ràng.

Có Hải Long Vân ở đây, sẽ hoàn toàn đáp ứng yêu cầu của bạn!

Sản phẩm điều hòa không khí mà chúng tôi cung cấp được nhập trực tiếp tại hãng nên giá thành sẽ rẻ hơn và không tốn bất kỳ chi phí mặt bằng. Khi mua máy lạnh âm trần LG bạn sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp khảo sát và cho bạn một mức giá tốt nhất và chế độ hậu mãi cho khách hàng may mắn.

*Máy lạnh âm trần LG* mà bạn nhận được đảm bảo đầy đủ nguyên đai, nguyên kiện và có chứng từ hóa đơn đầy đủ cho bạn. Cùng với đó là đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệp và chuyên nghiệp sẽ đảm bảo được mọi yêu cầu mà bạn đưa ra.

Đừng do dự mà hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi qua Hotline 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng để được tư vấn và báo giá tốt nhất nhé!

*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN*

*Địa chỉ:* 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM

*Phòng KD*: 028.6250 4576 - 028 6250 2616 - 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478

*HOTLINE*: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng

*Email:* maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com

*Website:* Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ


----------

